# Steelhead Spin Fishing Advice



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

I am a long time fly fisherman looking for some advice on spin fishing methods for winter steelhead. Your input and opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hot n tot or similar hardware or float and spawn/ waxie. A lot of info on internet and this site. Do some digging you’ll find a ton.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Hot n tot or similar hardware or float and spawn/ waxie. A lot of info on internet and this site. Do some digging you’ll find a ton.


I do fairly well on wigglers and light line. Like a size 5 or 7 split shot and a number 12 hook loaded with em. Pain to keep on hook but they work amazing


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

An


Grinnell said:


> I do fairly well on wigglers and light line. Like a size 5 or 7 split shot and a number 12 hook loaded with em. Pain to keep on hook but they work amazing


and shad raps too


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Creek Hunter said:


> I am a long time fly fisherman looking for some advice on spin fishing methods for winter steelhead. Your input and opinions will be greatly appreciated.


Do you have a specific questions? Rods, reels, tackle,colors, times of year etc?


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> Do you have a specific questions? Rods, reels, tackle,colors, times of year etc?


Baits and tackle during the winter months.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Spawn, wax worms, wigglers, night crawlers, butter worms and salted minnows. Hot n tot, mag lips, Cleo, wiggle warts, mepps, blue fox are all producers of fish. Pick one method and research. Focus on that method.


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. It has given me a good starting point for my research.


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Spawn, wax worms, wigglers, night crawlers, butter worms and salted minnows. Hot n tot, mag lips, Cleo, wiggle warts, mepps, blue fox are all producers of fish. Pick one method and research. Focus on that method.


Thanks. I am going to focus on float fishing jigs with wax worms, and see how that goes.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Keep in mind that their metabolism slows down in the Winter months. Those rare events like a sunny day or a slight rise in water temperature can cause a Steelhead to feed.

Hot n tots are a favorite lure for many pluggers.

Drift or bobber fishing is effective too.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Isn’t there a basic break point on water temps that makes a difference on likelihood that a fish will “chase” lures - & thus below that point placing bait directly in front of them is far more effective?

&& - couldn’t a fly fishing rig be set up to float a bobber a lot better than an open faced spinning reel can do it?


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Isn’t there a basic break point on water temps that makes a difference on likelihood that a fish will “chase” lures - & thus below that point placing bait directly in front of them is far more effective?
> 
> && - couldn’t a fly fishing rig be set up to float a bobber a lot better than an open faced spinning reel can do it?


I imagine the Indicator methods i utilized fly fishing can be used for float fishing with a spin rod. I was just looking for insight from a spin fisherman perspective. For most they started out spin fishing. It was the opposite for me. Bait or fly presintation will be the same when it comes to winter feeding behavior. My experiance with fly fishing indicators is that it makes casting more difficult resulting in elaborate rigs with specialized rods and reels.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I was just speaking from a perspective of owning only spinning reels and looking forward to some day owning a reel that makes drifting bait much easier. I can certainly rig up to float (& cast) a bobber+jig+waxy with what I have now. But my friends with ‘bait caster’ reels or center pins can do it much more easily and for longer distances. It doesn’t seem overly elaborate but definitely a different reel. 

I don’t know the true differences between a ‘fly’ reel and a center pin and can only guess but I think a trad. fly set up might drift bait better than a trad. spinning set up?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

One of the most basic and most productive method hands down with a spincast is the bottom bouncing method. Simply a three way swivel off your main line, about 24" of leader off one end, and a 3/8 oz weight (for average river cutrents) give or take for faster or slower, off the dropper line as close to the three way as you can. Use a lighter diameter line on both the dropper and leader to snap one or the other off if snagged instead of losing entire rig. Cast slightly upriver. Start in close and every cast work your way farther out in the run. Feel weight "ticking" along bottom, sometimes it'll stop on you if lodged, a slight lift of the rod will pull free usually. Wait till you feel that "bump" or tug and set the hook. This takes This can be a little tricky but with the right rod and some time, you'll soon know the difference between bottom and a fish. This method ensures you are always on bottom best fished with spawn. Add floats to your spawn bags to make more bouyant


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

Swampbuckster said:


> One of the most basic and most productive method hands down with a spincast is the bottom bouncing method. Simply a three way swivel off your main line, about 24" of leader off one end, and a 3/8 oz weight (for average river cutrents) give or take for faster or slower, off the dropper line as close to the three way as you can. Use a lighter diameter line on both the dropper and leader to snap one or the other off if snagged instead of losing entire rig. Cast slightly upriver. Start in close and every cast work your way farther out in the run. Feel weight "ticking" along bottom, sometimes it'll stop on you if lodged, a slight lift of the rod will pull free usually. Wait till you feel that "bump" or tug and set the hook. This takes This can be a little tricky but with the right rod and some time, you'll soon know the difference between bottom and a fish. This method ensures you are always on bottom best fished with spawn. Add floats to your spawn bags to make more bouyant


That sounds very similar to the popular Chuck N Duck method.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 26, 2011)

No mention of beads???? For drift fishing, try using a snap swivel for your weights. Thread your main line thru the snap swivel. Connect your main line to your leader with a barrel swivel. Try running a fly about 18” up from the bead on a 6 to7’ft. leader. When in doubt wait it out. Only two things will pull on your line, fish and fishing line. If in doubt walk your rod tip down to the water. If it’s a fish your rod will be in a good position to set the hook. If it’s not, usually the belly in your line push your line along it’s way.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven’t tried yet this year but Hot n tots and rooster tails have worked


----------



## perchdog2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

Creek Hunter said:


> That sounds very similar to the popular Chuck N Duck method.


BBT Laid down the law on this one to me, fly rod = chuck and duck, spinning = bottom bouncing. a good ten foot rod for spinning is a nice trade off for really cold weather, easier on fingers to cast with gloves than strip line for sure


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Something that I didn't see mentioned. If you're throwing plugs or hardware, swap out the trebles for a single siwash hooks. While you may hook up a little less, you'll also donate fewer baits to the logjams. They're also easier to remove from the fish than trebles.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

What pound line are most guys running?


----------

